# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Alergia na farbę do włosów, obrzęk twarzy jak sobie poradzić?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Mam problem. Mianowicie  farbowałam koleżance włosy..użyłam rękawiczek ochronnych natomiast dobę po farbowaniu wyszła mi opuchlizna całej twarzy wraz z czerwonymi plamami. Dodam iż piecze, swędzi, skóra jest szorstka. Nigdy nie miałam problemów z farbami do włosów, sama kiedyś używałam lecz teraz nagle mój organizm zareagował bardzo źle. Podejrzewam, że właśnie farba jest przyczyną tej sytuacji ponieważ nie zmieniałam w ostatnim czasie kosmetyków ani nie spożywałam innych pokarmów jak dotychczas. Bardzo proszę o pomoc jak szybko można pozbyć się tego problemu.

----------


## flaga

najlepiej oczywiście od razu zażyć wapno, ale prawdę powiedziawszy jeśli problem pojawia się na twarzy będziesz musiała udać się do lekarza

----------


## katastrofa

U mojej Mamy alergia na farby do włosów pojawiła się nagle. Wcześniej mogła bez problemów farbować włosy, robić hennę, malować się aż któregoś razu po farbowaniu trafiła na pogotowie, bo pojawiło się na twarzy i szyi silne uczulenie i problemy z oddychanie,. Od tego czasu reaguje podobnie na takie środki, więc nie może ich w ogóle używać. Lekarz  alergolog  twierdzi, że organizm po prostu przestał tolerować chemiczne składniki tych produktów i jest to nieodwracalne.

----------


## Saberity

Dermatolog ma racje, ja swoje włosy farbowałam 8 lat jedną farbą po czym wyskoczyła mi alergia. Nic na to nie poradzisz. Jeśli chcesz nadal farbować włosów używaj do tego farb naturalnych, dostępnych w aptekach, np. Biokap. Pamiętaj jednak, że nawet przed takimi produktami należy wykonać próbę alergiczną.

----------


## doc34

Wapno i do lekarza! Szkoda, że często pomija się właśnie próbę alergiczną.

----------


## julietta45

wapno najpierw a potem zapytaj moze ktos ze znajomych ma jakies tabletki antyalergiczne  :Smile:  jedna napewno nie zaszkodzi a może sporo ulżyć

----------

